# Canon t3i Night Shoothing



## JD33 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello All,

I am looking to see if anyone has had any experience  shooting a city scape at night with the T3i? I have the tripod and  remote shutter control, but my question is what is the best way to  focus? I am going to try and take some photos at night of the city  skyline. I am using an 18-55mm lens and a 70-300mm lens.

Any help would be great.

I had tried this on 9/11 this year, photographing the memorial, but my background was blurry. 

Here are some of my sample shots:

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/h3egc8p41lo72km/Jm9de_Mbo5

You will see some were in focus and some were not.


----------



## C4n0n.Fan (Oct 16, 2013)

Try using this to calculate your hyperfocal distance to get everything in your frame in focus.
Also while your at it, check this out too!








From my hotel room on my last trip to a little place called Cairns.


----------

